# Least Cost Router für Modem/ISDN



## BullaKi (2. November 2005)

Ein Tipp für Leute die mit ISDN oder analogen Modem ins Netz gehen.

ladet euch ein Lest Cost Router wie zB. den schnipp ::NetLCR runter. Das Programm sucht euch die günstigsten/aktuellsten Tarife aus. 
Berücksichtigt dabei euren Einwahlort und die Einwahlzeit, der Dienst ist auch völlig kostenlos. 
Ihr könnt ihn bei     herunterladen.

Es gibt auch noch eine Linux und Mac Version von schnipp.
Auf der Seite  ist der schnipp detailliert beschrieben und bewertet.

Ich habe inzwischen fast alle LCR´s ausprobiert und kann denn schnipp nur weiter empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## Sinac (2. November 2005)

Argh, ich frage mich in welcher weise bei einem solchen Produkt das Wort "Router" gerechtfertigt ist?!


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2005)

Hallo!

Das Program dürfte mit einem Router ungefähr genau so viel zu tun haben, wie der Weihnachtsmann mit Ostern. 

Sowas gab es aber auch schon bevor es DSL gab..... da war morgens um 6 Uhr der Chat immer schlagartig leer..... weil sich dann alle über ein anderen Anbieter eingewählt haben 
Das waren noch Zeiten. *schwärm* 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. November 2005)

Der Hinweis, dass so eine Software nützlich ist, ist lobenswert.

Ich werde allerdings das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier ein anderer Beweggrund als die pure Hilfestellung gegeben ist... zumindest ist es recht merkwürdig, dass du dich an 1 Tag in mindestens 4 Boards registrierst, um diese Software zu empfehlen.

Daher mein Hinweis auf: http://www.tutorials.de/werbung.html.

Die Verwarnung spare ich mir mal, da ich kaum annehme, dass sich BulaKi hier nochmal blicken lässt


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2005)

Ich denke auch dass es nur Werbung ist...... "schnipp" gefällt mir da schon besser.


----------

